# Saber & Rooster



## Sixstardanes (Sep 26, 2010)

Saber & Rooster sharing spoonfuls of a tasty treat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgEyoMsyCR4


----------



## O So (Sep 26, 2010)

Now that is too darned cute!!!

Where are you at in those pics? I would love to take O So on outings like that!

The only dog O So gets along with is my little Tiga, chihuahua/jack russell mix! I still need to get the bigger dogs used to him!

I bet people get a kick out of the spotted Great Dane and spotted Mini!! LOL To cute!!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Sep 26, 2010)

These photos were taken yesterday in Big Bear (San Bernardino Mtns in Calif) but Saber goes all sorts of places.

If you are on Facebook I have lots of photos there.


----------



## O So (Sep 26, 2010)

Sixstardanes said:


> These photos were taken yesterday in Big Bear (San Bernardino Mtns in Calif) but Saber goes all sorts of places.
> 
> If you are on Facebook I have lots of photos there.


Yah, I'm on FB. I will try to find you! Thanks!


----------



## MiniDashofBlue (Sep 27, 2010)

My family and I go up to Big Bear several times a year. Maybe we will see you sometime!

Amanda


----------



## Sixstardanes (Sep 27, 2010)

We live not to far from Lake Arrowhead so to Big Bear its only about an hr drive.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Sep 28, 2010)

oh my, I was needing my Saber fix! Love to see those outings - awesome!


----------



## CCC (Sep 28, 2010)

oh my gosh! those are too cute!! love them! thanks for sharing


----------



## Reble (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh how sweet, my horses love blueberry donuts.


----------



## wrs (Sep 29, 2010)

That was really cute. Made me smile, but Saber & Rooster usually always do.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 29, 2010)

WOO HOO!! More Saber and Rooster pics and a video. Great - I was needing so see some as its been a while LOL!!

We cant get enough of your smashing pair











Anna


----------

